# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica- da ili ne?

## anjica

ako ste se ikad dvoumili oko AS, pogledajte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUS_Y...eature=related

----------


## emanina

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## marta

:shock:

----------


## mali karlo

gledam i ne vjerujem :shock:

----------


## Loryblue

vidila sam ovaj filmić ima koja dva miseca i ostala šokirana.
dite je očito nazad bilo samo kad je uspilo otrvorit vrata i ispast.
a oni još side i misle se bi li izašli uzet dite ili će napravit i rodit drugo. :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Irchi

:shock:

----------


## ana.m

Jezuš kristuš, ovo je preeestrašno  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## sandraf

majko mila. i jos ga fino stavi na prednji sic na kraju, valjda da mu bude na oku...

----------


## Kanga

Ako je autosjedalica jedini način da se doskoči konkretnom problemu, onda tu nešto debelo ne štima. A to nije (samo) autosjedalica   :No:  

(da ne bude zabune - ja jesam ZA autosjedalice, uvijek i bez iznimke, ali ovo nije problem koji se rješava autosjedalicom)

----------


## jele blond

> Ako je autosjedalica jedini način da se doskoči konkretnom problemu, onda tu nešto debelo ne štima. A to nije (samo) autosjedalica   
> 
> (da ne bude zabune - ja jesam ZA autosjedalice, uvijek i bez iznimke, ali ovo nije problem koji se rješava autosjedalicom)


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi! :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Serpentina

Prvo :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  
Drugo:



> Ako je autosjedalica jedini način da se doskoči konkretnom problemu, onda tu nešto debelo ne štima. A to nije (samo) autosjedalica   
> 
> (da ne bude zabune - ja jesam ZA autosjedalice, uvijek i bez iznimke, ali ovo nije problem koji se rješava autosjedalicom)


x

----------


## (maša)

ajmeeee  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## **mial**

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  


pa zar djete nije bilo naprijed?????

----------


## donna

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Alkemicarka

Mom susjedu se desilo prije cca 6-7 godina sa unukom. Mali otvorio vrata i ispao. Na sreću smao par ogrebotinica.

----------


## domy

U prvi čas nisam skužila kak je djete ispalao. tek kad su ponovili onda sam vidla kaj se zapravo desilo.
Prestrašno. PA mislim  da svaki auto ma blokadu vrata ak već nemaju sjedalicu.

----------


## MGrubi

> U prvi čas nisam skužila kak je djete ispalao. tek kad su ponovili onda sam vidla kaj se zapravo desilo.
> Prestrašno. PA mislim  da svaki auto ma blokadu vrata ak već nemaju sjedalicu.


nemaju tako stari modeli

----------


## MGrubi

dokle god postoje ovakva razmišljanja:

"Uzmimo samo ovu akciju dječjih sjedalica. Nitko ne spori da je to bitna stvar, no ona je u nas vrlo skupa. Koliko ljudi si ju može doista priuštiti? Pogotovo ako nisu iz Zagreba već iz provincije? Što je Roda učinila da se omogući besplatno dodjela tih sjedalica svima onima koji ih ne mogu sami pribaviti? Ako jest, moje isprike, no sve što vidim je histerično proglašavanje svakog roditelja koji ju nema ubojicom? "

treba non-stop naglašavati važnost korištenja AS-a

----------


## skviki

Ma molim te *MGrubi* čija li je to izjava  :shock:

----------


## Amalthea

> dokle god postoje ovakva razmišljanja:
> 
> "Uzmimo samo ovu akciju dječjih sjedalica. Nitko ne spori da je to bitna stvar, no ona je u nas vrlo skupa. Koliko ljudi si ju može doista priuštiti? Pogotovo ako nisu iz Zagreba već iz provincije? Što je Roda učinila da se omogući besplatno dodjela tih sjedalica svima onima koji ih ne mogu sami pribaviti? Ako jest, moje isprike, no sve što vidim je histerično proglašavanje svakog roditelja koji ju nema ubojicom? "
> 
> treba non-stop naglašavati važnost korištenja AS-a


  :Crying or Very sad:  

RODA nije humanitarna organizacija da bi besplatno dijelila sjedalice, a da i je - koji bi joj bili kriteriji za takvu podjelu? (da ne idem detaljnije sad u to)

AKo si netko i ne može priuštiti najskuplju autosjedalicu - nije strašno! Sjedalica ima i jeftinijih. BOlje ikakva sjedalica nego vožnja bez sjedalice. 

Ni jedna sjedalica ne vrijedi koliko vrijedi život djeteta. A ako se taj život izgubi samo zato što je netko "uštedio" nekoliko stotina kuna na autosjedalici, to je grozno.

I ne kužim zašto još uvijek neki misle da je korištenje autosjedalice pomodarstvo, a ne zaštita dječjeg života?

Baš sam danas pročitala na jednom mjestu - 




> However a car seat does one thing and one thing only. It keeps your child safe in the evnt of an accident, its not for looking nice its not for being stylish its purely for safety.

----------


## Nika

Meni je jako tesko citati ovakve izjave.   :Sad:  

Prije sam mislila da ljudi cesto as ne koriste iz neznanja, no sada sam sigurna da nije tako, jel svi znaju sto su autosjedalice i cemu sluze.

A onaj tko si moze priustiti auto, mora si moci priustiti i autosjedalicu.

Ja zaista sumnjam da je kupio auto bez kocnica!
Nekad je i pojas bio dodatna oprema.

----------


## jadranka605

O moj Bože.  :shock: 
Tek sam na približenoj snimci vidila da je ISPAO i da ga je drugo auto promašilo za milimetar  :shock:
 :No:

----------


## krumpiric

Nažalost(ili nasreću), jako je malo ljudi koji si uistinu NE MOGU priuštit AS, ako ih ima našlo bi se mnogo nas koji su spremni pokloniti svoje koje su u redu, nije im istekao rok i nisu bile u sudaru i više nisu u upotrebi. 
Uistinu siromašni ni ne koriste osobito automobil. 
Sjedalica košta ko jedno tankanje auta. I to dobra.
Problem su prioriteti, činjenica da se veliki postotak djece voza u jako skupim kolicima, veće cijene od prosječne roditeljeve plaće,  a da se ta ista djeca vozaju u autima (nerijetko jako skupim autima) bez AS.
Nije mi namjera nijednog roditelja uvrijedit, naša je namjera naglasit roditeljima da bez kolica od 4500kn može, a da bez AS nebi smio.
Kao što rekoh, mislim da cijena velikoj većini nije prepreka, da je prepreka uvjerenost da se takve stvari događaju nekom drugom i da su na cesti puno moćniji nego jesu, a nažalost neko drugi ...si jednom ti.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ma molim te *MGrubi* čija li je to izjava  :shock:


drugi forum, odgovorila sam tamo
neću linkati

----------


## skviki

> skviki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma molim te *MGrubi* čija li je to izjava  :shock:
> 
> 
> drugi forum, odgovorila sam tamo
> neću linkati


Ma nije niti potrebno.
Nema veze tko je rekao i kada.

Nažalost to nije samo jedna izjava, samo jedne osobe na jednom mjestu.

Takvo mišljenje je poprilično rašireno. Spominjala se roda ili ne.

Neću si dozvoliti komentiranje te izjave, jer se ne želim spuštati na takav nivo razgovora.

Mislim da je *Amalthea* lijepo izrekla ono što i ja mislim.

----------


## anjica

> A onaj tko si moze priustiti auto, mora si moci priustiti i autosjedalicu.


debeli *X*

----------


## Honey

> "Uzmimo samo ovu akciju dječjih sjedalica. Nitko ne spori da je to bitna stvar, no ona je u nas vrlo skupa. Koliko ljudi si ju može doista priuštiti? Pogotovo ako nisu iz Zagreba već iz provincije? Što je Roda učinila da se omogući besplatno dodjela tih sjedalica svima onima koji ih ne mogu sami pribaviti? Ako jest, moje isprike, no sve što vidim je histerično proglašavanje svakog roditelja koji ju nema ubojicom? "


:shock: Gdje se to besplatno dijele lobotomije???

Ne znam koji dio ove izjave bih mogla izdvojiti kao najgori!

----------


## mama courage

> Nažalost(ili nasreću), jako je malo ljudi koji si uistinu NE MOGU priuštit AS, ako ih ima našlo bi se mnogo nas koji su spremni pokloniti svoje koje su u redu, nije im istekao rok i nisu bile u sudaru i više nisu u upotrebi. 
> Uistinu siromašni ni ne koriste osobito automobil. 
> Sjedalica košta ko jedno tankanje auta. I to dobra.


upravo to. onaj tko nema za autosjedalicu, pa makar i rabljenu, ne bi (po nekim mojim procjenama laika-knjigovođe) trebao ni imati za auto. treba imati novca kupiti auto, treba imati novca održavati auto, treba imati novca za popravke na autu, da ne spominjem zimske gume, na kraju treba imati novce i za tankanje (a to nije jeftino). i za sve se to može naći novca - a za još jednu autosjedalicu ne. jbg, onda nemoj imati auto. 

koliko para, toliko muzike.

----------


## Kanga

> treba non-stop naglašavati važnost korištenja AS-a


Potpisujem.
Ono što mi se nikako ne sviđa je pokazivanje baš ovog filmića u tu svrhu.
Da je dijete ispalo iz auta, to bi imalo smisla.
Ali dijete nije ispalo - dijete je *opetovano izlazilo* iz auta.
Poruka da je autosjedalica (ili čak blokiranje vratiju) rješenje za ovaj problem,
zanemaruje bitan aspekt rada na povećavanju sigurnosti djece u prometu (i šire),
a to je edukacija, razgovor, objašnjavanje, njegovanje autoriteta roditeljskog savjeta,
rad na spoznavanju razloga... To nisu stvari koje se prepuštaju slučaju, 
jednako kao što to nije ni autosjedalica. Ne znam, ja stvarno ne mogu zamisliti 
da moja djeca (starosti od 3 do 7 godina) takvo nešto rade.
Pokazivati da je to svrha autosjedalice, kod mene bi prije izazvala sumnju 
nego uvjerenost u važnost njezina korištenja.

--
Jerko 2001, Tonka 2003, Relja 2005

----------


## ivarica

> Što je Roda učinila da se omogući besplatno dodjela tih sjedalica svima onima koji ih ne mogu sami pribaviti?



roda bi trebala nabavljati sjedalice besplatno, hak poklanjati automobile, a udruga potrosac besplatno tankirati!

mgrubi, pa da si jucer dosla ovdje, da si jucer pocela citati cime se ne samo roda, nego uopce udruge od opceg dobra bave, pa ajde.

----------


## mama courage

poštovana rodo ivarice, 

moja klijentica mgrubi je samo *citirala tuđe riječi*, to nisu njene riječi! ona nikad takvo što nije pomislila, dapače, zgrozila se nad tim riječima i uzela udrugu rodu u zaštitu (na forumu čije ime nećemo objaviti).

molimo da joj se javno ispričate i podmirite troškove njene odvjetnice, inače ćemo pravdu potražiti na hrvatskom sudu. 

srdačno,
mgrubina odvjetnica
mc

----------


## ivarica

aaaaaj, opet ja povrsna   :Embarassed:  
a  cudila sam se da je od nje, to mi moras priznat

ali mislim da joj se ti trebas ispricati jer mgrubi pored svoje jezicine ne treba odvjetnicu pa bila to i najbolja od vrste   :Laughing:

----------


## bejb

:shock: 

covjece....

----------


## MGrubi

MC
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

evo ja imam ispravnu autosjedalicu 9 do 18 kg 


nije sudjelovala u sudaru, Marko prerastao
brevi 

poklanjam potrebitima

----------


## a zakaj

*Kanga*, ja nisam skuzila koja je tvoja poruka: da bi djeca trebala biti toliko pametna (odn. da bi ih roditelji trebali opametiti) da znaju da ne smiju otvarati vrata, ili sto?

ako je tako, onda se ja ne slazem.
nas, inace vrlo sjedalicarski osvijesten sin, nakon sto smo vec bili sigurni da je sasvim razuman i svejstan svih opasnosti (pa ni vrata vise nisu blokirana), je u zadnjih mjesec dana dva puta krenuo otvarati vrata u voznji. nikad prije to nije napravio, ima 7 godina, zna da je opasno, ali...
slazem se da djecu treba osvjestavati i uciti, ali bolje je ipak osigurati ih, a ne se samo pouzdati u njihovu pamet.

i OT, klinci ti imaju genijalna imena   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

ja nikad ne bih dala toliko povjerenje malom djetetu da će me poslušati
jer zaozbač ono i ne zna o kakvoj opasnosti se radi
nije vidilo, nije probalo ...

hvala bogu na child loock opciji
moj auto je ima
ne znam da li se može ugrađivati u starije aute...

možeš biti super vozač
šta ti vridi kad na tebe naleti neka budala?
autosjedalica čini razliku između života i smrti

i ja bih digla kaznu na 2000kn za vožnju bez AS-a

----------


## Kanga

Jao. Jao. Jao.   :No:  
Napisala sam jedan duugački odgovor za a zakaj i MGrubi, dodala još i puno OT materijala (npr. zašto smatram da su ideje Rodinih akcija genijalne, a provedbe istih "samo" vrlo dobre) i sve, sve, sve je otišlo u vjetar. Nisam napisala znanstveni rad, ništa vrijedo spomena zapravo, ALI potrošila sam brdo vremena.  Ej, stvarno mi treba malo empatije...

Ajmo ponovo (ovaj put u Wordu, a onda copy/paste   :Wink:  ):

Po meni, neke od korisnih funkcija autosjedalice uključuju sprječavanje:
a) izljetanja djeteta prilikom sudara
b) ispadanje djeteta iz auta
c) pokušaj izlaska djeteta iz auta usljed zaboravljivosti, zaigranosti, nepribranosti, pa i neznanja

*a zakaj*, c obuhvaća ono na što si ti mislila, ako sam te dobro shvatila - dakle, slažemo se. 
Ali, primjeti da ono što se prikazuje na ovom filmiću nije to !!
Dijete tamo *ponovo i ponovo izlazi* iz auta. Kad bi meni za sprečavanje takvog ponašanja djeteta bila potrebna autosjedalica, ozbiljno bih se zamislila nad djetetovom percepcijom moje uloge u njegovom životu. I sigurno bih pokušala učiniti nešto da stvari dovedem tamo gdje im je mjesto (a to je: roditelj daje savjete, a dijete ih *željno* prima i poštuje). 

*MGrubi*, faktorima navedenim pod c ne dajem povjerenje. Ali, da - svojoj djeci dajem povjerenje da će me poslušati svaki put kad to od njih zatražim (a to je rijetko - jer jako filtriram što mi je bitno, a što nije). Povjerenje se vraća povjerenjem.  Tako to funkcionira kod ljudi, a djeca su ljudi  :Smile:  

OT *a zakaj*, i tvoji klinci imaju genijalna imena  8) 

P.S. Znam da zvuči nevjerojatno - ali ovo je doista 4 puta kraće od verzije koja je odlepršala, pa možda i bolje da je odlepršala   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Dijete tamo ponovo i ponovo izlazi iz auta


il sam ja slijepa, al po meni se film samo ponavlja u toj sekvenci dva puta.  :?

----------


## Kanga

> Dijete tamo ponovo i ponovo izlazi iz auta
> 			
> 		
> 
> il sam ja slijepa, al po meni se film samo ponavlja u toj sekvenci dva puta.  :?


 :?   :shock:  

Nisi slijepa mama courage.  Ja sam ta.

Ajme koji sram  :Embarassed:  

Javna isprika svima zbog ove zbrke izazvane mojom površnošću

Da, da, da - ovo je strašno, nedopustivo, neoprostivo.

Ne znam stvarno kako sam to krivo vidjela.   :?

*mc*  :Naklon:

----------


## Kanga

> Da, da, da - ovo je strašno, nedopustivo, neoprostivo.


Mislim na situaciju iz filma.

----------


## Honey

Čini mi se da je mali ispao kroz prednja vrata, tamo gdje je sjedila još jedna odrasla osoba (ona koja ga je poslije pokupila)?

----------


## diva7

:shock: ne mogu ni zamisliti da se ovako šta može dogoditi!

----------


## mama courage

> Čini mi se da je mali ispao kroz prednja vrata, tamo gdje je sjedila još jedna odrasla osoba (ona koja ga je poslije pokupila)?


je točno. što mi je žao što ne razumijem turski. vidim samo da se u postovima ispod slike spominje alah i babo. i puno ima uskličnika. valjda se ljudi zgražavaju ujedno zahvaljujući bogu što je dijete ostalo živo.

kanga, ma nema frke.   :Kiss:

----------


## upornamama

Najprije, ne vjerujem da ljudi ne koriste AS jer nemaju novca za nju, jednostavno su uvjereni da se "neće valjda baš njima desiti" ili "idu samo tu do grada". Kako inače objasniti da netko može biti toliko blesav da sjedne na prednje sjedište i drži bebu u naručju?
A da ne govorim o tome da stavljaju djecu u AS ali ih ne vežu (ili AS samo spuste na zadnji sic, nevezanu).

----------


## zrinka

> Najprije, ne vjerujem da ljudi ne koriste AS jer nemaju novca za nju, jednostavno su uvjereni da se "neće valjda baš njima desiti" ili "idu samo tu do grada". Kako inače objasniti da netko može biti toliko blesav da sjedne na prednje sjedište i drži bebu u naručju?
> A da ne govorim o tome da stavljaju djecu u AS ali ih ne vežu (ili AS samo spuste na zadnji sic, nevezanu).


potpisujem debelo

a poslije vasih komentara ni ne zelim pogledati filmic
ne mogu

----------


## MGrubi

svjesnost o važnosi AS je slaba
Tarik F. nije koristi AS. a poprilično sam uvjerena da ima para

ljudi ne znaju i ne shvaćaju ozbiljno
treba:
1.jumbo plakati, šok-terapija: mali bijeli lijes s natpisom: autosjedalica čuva život djece
2. strože kazne i provođenje istih, min 2000kn

 :Evil or Very Mad:  
neću više otvarati Gloriju samo se iznerviram
pitanje: znate li presvuči pelenu ili napraviti bočicu
Mile kekin:mogu sve - osim dojenja
a sastrane izdvojeno: Mile zna presvuči pelene i napraviti bočicu!
uf.... i to mi je novinarstvo   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zrinka

ma nemoj mi milu, on je fakat super   :Heart:  
i tu toj gloriji, koji svi kao ne citaju, bila je milina fotka s malim u slingu, kako setaju,  to mile-to je pravi muskarac  :D 

al sto ces s novinarima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nika

ne dam ni ja u mileta   :Smile:  

ja ga i vidjela kak se nosaju u slingu, bas je pravi  :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

ne dam ga ni ja
poanta je što mu žena očito doji, jer je rako: osim dojenja,  a novinar/ka to ignorira i tura bočicu u prvi plan

OT: imamo sve albume HP-a   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

vidi, groopies!

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:

----------


## krumpiric

nije novinarka ni primjetila ono doji, što doji, pa u naše novine te neprirodne radnje da trpamo  :Laughing:

----------


## domy

Mislim da ona kazna od 2000 kn bi mnoge zaprepastila, jel u mojoj okolici ima jako puno ljudi koji nemaju sjedalice.
Recimo jedan od čestih izgovora , ako ih tako mogu nazvati, recimo ne ćeli se voziti u njoj i recimo nekak ima malo mjesta u njoj tjesna je i sl.
Ali mislim da ste sve skup skrenule sa teme i otišle u sasvim neku drugu temu koja nema veze sa naslovom i mojom dvojbom.
Ali nema veze jer sam ja dobila odgovor na svoje dvojbe pa možete dalje razglabati kak ste počele.

----------


## meda

a ja se bas neki dan pitala jel ima koja poznata osoba kod nas da koristi maramu. bas mi je drago da ima  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

Ma nije mi potreban film - samo se provezem gradom i dobijem tri sloma živaca zbog dječice koja rondaju po autima u punoj brzini   :Crying or Very sad:  

A najluđe - u Austriji na autocesti prije neki dan pretiče mm auto u kojem žena na stražnjem sicu pri brzini valjda 130 km h doji malu, malu bebu.

Pa koji je tim ljudima? 

Nama je mali urlao ko lud u autosjedalici, i bilo je teško za izdržat, al dovezeš se do prvog mjesta gdje možeš stat, pa ga podojiš, pomaziš, nešto... ali izlagat dijete takvom riziku? Pa što je s ljudima?

Zar je potrebna ne znam kakva edukacija da znaš što se događa s tako malim tijelom prilikom naglog kočenja, sudara ili nečega? ja to ne kužim...

----------


## domy

Ja sam vidjela još gore, iako mislim da sam to već negdje pisala, no nema veze.
Sjedam ja u svo auto na parkingu i do mene žena sa djetetom tipa 7-8 mj. ulazi u auto.
I to na vozačebo sjedalo i stavlj djete dojiti.
I tu nije kraj nego ti ona lijepo pali auto i možete misliti kreče. A bila je sama u autu.
Ja sam samo gledala u čudu i nisam mogla vjerovati.
Stvarno ima bolesnih ljudi.

----------


## Nika

> Stvarno ima bolesnih ljudi.


Ok, razumijem da vam se neki postupci roditelja ne svidjaju, bez obzira kakve njihove odluke bile i sto uzrokovale, molim vas da ipak birate nacin na koji cete nam docarati negodovanje.

----------


## MGrubi

nisu bolesni ... nego ne shvaćaju kolika je opasnost

ja sam bila jedna od njih, vozila sam bebicu u košari, jer su me uvjeravali da mora biti na ravnom iako sam imala 0-13 AS ... sad mi je teško kad se sjetim koliku glupost sam napravila
da ne spominjem da smo prešli kompletan auto-put Vž-Ši u košari

ne, nisam bila svjesna opasnosti
nisam razmišljala o mogućnosti sudara , sudari se dešavaju nekom drugom
a inače sam razumna osoba 

čitavoj naciji treba šok-terapija

bez info koje sam našla tu .. bila bih i dalje izlagala neru smrtnoj opasnosti .. ne namjerno nego nesvjesno
na trudničkim tečajevim bi morali govoriti o AS, pri izlasku iz rodilišta ....

----------


## corny

> čitavoj naciji treba šok-terapija



Svakoj normalnoj osobi šok terapija je svako poginulo dijete radi AS. Radi toga što je nisu koristili. Uvijek je bilo i bit će ljudi koji će rade protivno dobrim primjerima i većini... nažalost.  Filmić bi trebao biti na recimo Dnevniku...tako negdje. Roda je dovoljno osviještena naspram većine roditelja u Hr.

----------


## Honey

Dok god se na vijestima poginulo dijete ne povezuje s nekorištenom sjedalicom, dokle god se takva tragedija naziva "nesrećom", kao da se nije mogla izbjeći, nikakva poruka se tako ne prenosi roditeljima. Poginulo dijete - joj kak žalosno. Kaj se može, promet je opasan. A da se ističe u svakim vijestima da je život možda mogao biti spašen, još kako bi se zamislili da li će svoju bebu staviti u krilo dok voze. Netko od novinara razmišlja kako je dovoljna kazna roditeljima što im je dijete poginulo pa ih ne žele osuđivati, ali ako iz toga nitko ništa ne nauči, još je gore.

----------


## leonisa

> ne dam ga ni ja
> poanta je što mu žena očito doji, jer je rako: osim dojenja,  a novinar/ka to ignorira i tura bočicu u prvi plan
> 
> OT: imamo sve albume HP-a


a novinari ko novinari (cast iznimkama!!)...valjda po defaultu pisu: tata radi bocicu, bez obzira koliko on naglasavao kako mama doji!

pretuzno  :Crying or Very sad:  

kao i sve na ovom topiku....

----------


## Lutonjica

možete mirno spavati, miletov sinček je isključivo dojio prvih 6 mjeseci, a ni sad nije opčinjen dohranom pa puno cica   :Grin:

----------


## sasa

ova gloria je cisti dokaz zasto se treba biti radikalan u micanju bocica sa sveg postojeceg za bebe, jer nije poanta u novinarki niti u konkretno dojenju miletovog sina, nego u tome da je to toliko sveprisutno, da je to njoj pod najnormalnije za napisat...to je zastrasujuce...jednostavno nema se gdje od tih silnih javno-slavnih mama po raznim storijima i njihovim retardiranim pratiocima ala stars nit cut nit vidjet dojenje... i ne zato sto nijedna ne doji, nego zato sto to nije vazno..ne da nije u prvom planu, vec je nebitno koliko i to dal ona kefa zube zirodentom il plidentom.uzas.

----------


## Nika

a kako je ovo autosjedalicarski pdf, ne smijem zaboraviti napomenuti i da se miletov sin vozi u as :D

----------


## upornamama

Samo da kažem da je odličan jumbo plakat ASUIBI!

----------


## camel

> evo ja imam ispravnu autosjedalicu 9 do 18 kg 
> 
> 
> nije sudjelovala u sudaru, Marko prerastao
> brevi 
> 
> poklanjam potrebitima


je li autosjedalica udomljena?

----------


## Ancica

> Samo da kažem da je odličan jumbo plakat ASUIBI!


  :Heart:

----------


## Tea

> na trudničkim tečajevim bi morali govoriti o AS, pri izlasku iz rodilišta ....


ma ne funkcionira ovo, jer same patronažne ne sugeriraju mladim mamama da koriste as grupe 0 jer "unutra bebe sjede"   :Rolling Eyes:   :shock:  
moja patronažna prva je to rekla   :Sad:   i preporučila da ju uopće ne koristim   :Laughing:   morala sam se nasmijati jer mi je tragikomično

----------

